# Audio / Video >  Integrēto jaudas pastiprinātāju austiņu izeja.

## RudeWolf

Jautājums principā ir par to, kā var zināt, vai integrētajam jaudas pastiprinātājam ir pietiekami jaudīga un kvalitatīva izeja uz 6.3mm spraudni (par to reti kurš ražotājs vispār kaut ko saka). Kopš manas izblamēšanās T-klases pastiprinātāja un Gigantu thread-ā esmu šo to palasījis. Manas ierobežotās zināšanas saka, ka austiņu izejai ir iespējami divi risinājumi. Viens būtu iebūvēt atsevišķu austiņu pastiprinātāju, bet otrs- dzīt no galvenā pastiprinātāja (varbūt ne no gala fāzes) pievienojot rezistoru tīklu. Pieļauju, ka abus risinājumus ir iespējams veikt kvalitatīvi vai arī ne īpaši. Gan jau, ka austiņām pabērna statusa dēļ biežāk būs lemts ietaupīt tieši šajā vietā.

Bet varbūt, ka ir labi piemēri, kas skan pieņemami? (T.i. labāk par lētu uz op-ampu bāzes veidotu pastiprinātāju ar virtuālo zemi)

----------


## osscar

IMHO parasti vieiem ir atsevišķs amps ausīm, lētākiem variantie uz vnk opampa, labākiem - diskrēts. Bet te jāgaida torņa un ivo koments , tie ikdienā daudz dažādu ampu izjaukuši. Ar rezistoru tur tak izejas pretestība būs nekāda....kaut gan ļoti daudziem ampie ir kā reiz izejā 20-120R pretestība. Bija interesants raksts par šo tēmu:

----------


## tornislv

99% gadījumu ir 4 gabali 2W rezistori.

----------


## osscar

nu skaidrs  ::  es kļūdījos tātad. Vismaz vecajiem krievu verķiem bija kaut kāds jaudas opamps, ala radiotehnikas preampam...

----------


## tornislv

Nu preampiem gan, i Denon, i Uher i Marantz ir atsevišķs head-fi amps, pie tam preampa izeja uz jaudas pakāpi atslēdzas, ieslēdzot ausis.

----------


## osscar

nu tas normāls risinājums. Bet teišām nebiju domājsi, ka integrētie izlīdzas ar vnk rezistoru...

----------


## kaspich

shajaa visajaa interesantajaa diskusijaa nesapratu: prichom tur virtuaalaa zeme?

p.s. es vispaar nesapratu jaunaas teemas teemu. tb, ir [bez zinaashanaam] vnk kaarteejais diskuss par/ap neteemu, ir veelme buuvet kaut ko, ir velme kvalitatiivi klausiities uz austinjaam [tad nebiedee ar spraudni], ir velme izveeleeteis ampu ar kaadu magjisku risinaajumu?

----------


## RudeWolf

Jautājums ir vai kāds no integrētajiem pastiprinātājiem var piedāvāt ko līdzīgu speciālam ne īpaši dārgam (100LVL robežās) austiņu pastiprinātājam. Un jā, pamatā jautājums laikam bija tiem, kas ir taisījuši vaļā daudzus pastiprinātājus. Jo mans mazizglītotais pieņēmums ir, ka lielākai daļa pastiprinātāju austiņas ir domātas vnk kā lieka ekstra, kas nozīmē ļoti minimālu ieguldījumu.

Virtuālā zeme ir manam tagadējam pastiprinātājam. Vispār shēma ir uz op-ampa bāzes, bet tas tā- offtopic.

----------


## kaspich

es esmu tieshaam daudz skruuveejis valjaa un ciet. es kvalificeejos kaa viens no tiem, kas vareetu tev atbildeet?
gribi labu skanju austinjaam? peerc labu austinju ampu. tam buus labs damping [ja buus, bet integreeto izejaam noteikti nebuus].

tiesa gan, konkretaa austinju ampa liimenis ir jaaveertee individuaali. var gadiities arii smuks korpuss un 2 leeti OPampi pa 100 LVL.

----------


## tornislv

Ņemot vērā austiņu impedanču un konstrukciju dažādību, es laikam teiktu, ka jābūvē pastiprinātājs priekš konkrētām ausīm. Shēmas ir pilns diyaudio un headfi forums un tā tālāk. Ir gan hujagas tipa uz 4 traņiem, ir Class A, ir diskrētie opampi, ir uz lampām.

----------


## kaspich

man bija versija buuveet austinju ampu, kuram var mainiit izejas stage pamatparametrus [ar pochiem/pluudeni]:
a) no klasiskas/jaudiigas A klases [liels DF, mazs THD] uz
b) A klase ar maigu izeju [mazs DF] liidz
c) 1takta mosfet izeja, kas imitee tube sound

bet, tas viss palika saakotneeju uzmetumu [shemas] liimenii.
p.s. redz, ausis - viena teema. bet, pat klasiskaam ausiim: katras skanees savaadaak konkreetaa sleegumaa. un, ja buuvee baudai [ne referencei] - butu forshi izmeegjinaat visus scenaarijus.

----------


## Jurkins

Pie Torņa teiktā varu piebilst, ka liela daļa no tām shēmām ir tipa BETA22.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ausis, kā jau kaut kur biju minējis primāri būs HD650 (http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD650.pdf), domāju, ka Kaspich ar "klasiskām" tieši bija domājis augst-omu ausis. Iegādātas tika kā kompromiss starp referenci un baudījumu, jo tīri referencei pieņemts drīzāk izvēlēties HD600. Manuprāt, 300 omu draiverim nevajadzētu būt problēmām ar lielāko daļu cilvēcīgu izejas pretestību (ja pareizi saprotu DF būtību).

Interesants koncepts, Kaspich par to konfigurējamās izejas fāzes hedampu. Man gribētos vairāk zināt, ko domā ar "baudas" skanējumu- nelineāra frekvenču līkne un pareizais THD? Manuprāt, galvenā ķibele ir, ka nelineāra frekvenču līkne darbojas kā EQ, ko nevar atslēgt (tiesa, Tava pastiprinātāja gadījumā to varētu), ja patrāpījies ieraksts, kam tā kaitē. Tīri austiņām man patīk "tumšs" skanējums jeb uzsvars uz zemo galu. Nezinu, vai tā ir tiesa, bet austiņu cienītāju rindās pastāv uzskats, ka ieraksti tiek veidoti skaļruņiem, kas nozīmē paceltas frekvences no augšējiem vidiem sakarā ar to, ka tās ātrāk klusinoties salīdzinājumā ar basiem.

----------


## kaspich

nu, pag.
300 omu draiveri.
parastam jaudas ampam izejaa [virknee] sleegtie R ir ar kaartu 200+ohm. DF sanaak.. zem 2 [rekjinu galvaa];
ok, ir R daliitaajs? ok, buus paarsimts virknee, paardesmit pret GND. DF ar kaartu 10.
abos gadiijumos - nerunaajot par mikrodinamiku, mainaas [buustiski] PAT visas sisteemas Qtc.
Tev skjiet, ka 'probleemaam nevajadzeetu buut' (C), es redzu, ka probleemas ir MILZIIGAS.

[pieziimei: labiem muusdienu ampiem DF, SLOGOTIEM AR SKALJRUNJIEM, basu galaa ar kaartu 1000, vidos: ne zemaaks par 100..200].

par otru teemu: nee, es nedomaaju speciaali kropljotu AFR. AFR kropljojas dabiski [kaaa papildus efekts zemam DF] atkariibaa no Z.
tb, parastaa variantaa austinju piesleeguma vietaa buus AFR kaapums [par vairakiem dB] uz F3 un uz augshaam [deelj L/Z pieauguma].
par tube sound - bez OOC risinaajums, kas vientakta gadiijumaa noziimee: domineejoshu 2.harmonikus, kas pieaug proporcionaali Upeak.


p.s. par taam piepaceltajaam augshaam ir fail, jo ierakstu/mixinga/masteringa studijaas pat talaa lauka monji ir 3..5m attaalumaa [ne vairak] un shis efekts neizpauzhas. veel vairaak - iz logjikas. ieraksti tiek veidoti maajas lietoshanai [ne koncim ar 100m liidz frontam]. liidz ar to - neredzu NEKAADU pamatojumu taadaam baikaam.
tas, ka uz ausiim skan augshas par daudz: MAACAMIES fiziku. skatam Z liikni draiverim, un saprotam, ka pie DF=2 pieaugums var buut 6dB. luuk arii iemesls probleemai.

----------


## RudeWolf

Jā, pie 200Ohm tiešām sanāk zems DF, izmantojot 300Ohm draiverus. Tomēr es esmu redzējis ražotājus uzrādām daudz mazāku izejas pretestību saviem izstrādājumiem, it īpaši, ja tie nav kaut kādi lampu SE OTL dizaini, kur laicīgi jau piekodina, ka zemu omu draiveri labi nestrādās. Intraurālajiem monitoriem ar 16Ohm pretestību vispār vajadzētu Z tuvu pie nulles.

Ja nav noslēpums, kādās robežās būtu pareizi turēt DF? Dažos forumos populāri bija norādīt, ka austiņām jābūt astoņas reizes lielākai pretestībai nekā pastiprinātāja izejai. Šis- http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/discus...-headphone-amp raksts norāda, ka 0Ohm (ja tādi vispār ir) pastiprinātāji ir patiesais ceļš. Laikam jau ar 0 omiem nekad nebūs nepareizi.

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, pie 200Ohm tiešām sanāk zems DF, izmantojot 300Ohm draiverus. Tomēr es esmu redzējis ražotājus uzrādām daudz mazāku izejas pretestību saviem izstrādājumiem, it īpaši, ja tie nav kaut kādi lampu SE OTL dizaini, kur laicīgi jau piekodina, ka zemu omu draiveri labi nestrādās. Intraurālajiem monitoriem ar 16Ohm pretestību vispār vajadzētu Z tuvu pie nulles.
> 
> Ja nav noslēpums, kādās robežās būtu pareizi turēt DF? Dažos forumos populāri bija norādīt, ka austiņām jābūt astoņas reizes lielākai pretestībai nekā pastiprinātāja izejai. Šis- http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/discus...-headphone-amp raksts norāda, ka 0Ohm (ja tādi vispār ir) pastiprinātāji ir patiesais ceļš. Laikam jau ar 0 omiem nekad nebūs nepareizi.


 shie floodi saak bisku..

ok:
1. kur esi redzeejis noraadiito zemo Rout?
2. ieliec sheemu, kur/kaa tiek piesleegtas austinjas un iemet formulu, kaa buutu DF jaareekjina shajaa situaacijaa
3. kas ir: Intraurālajiem monitoriem (C)?
4. kuros forumos, kas noraada?
5. kaads sanaak DF pie: austiņām jābūt astoņas reizes lielākai pretestībai nekā pastiprinātāja izejai (C)?
6. kaads Rout ir pie tipveida DF=100; 1000, piemeram? kaada ir tipveida vadu [liidz skandaam] R/Z?

----------


## RudeWolf

Tātad:
1. Tas pats Benchmark uzsver, ka viņu produktos izmantotais austiņu pastiprinātājs ir ar 0,1Ohm izejas pretestību (http://www.benchmarkmedia.com/products/headphoneamps). Citiem ražotājiem neesmu manījis īpašu uzmanības vēršanu uz R(out) vai DF. Labākajā gadījumā tiek bilsts, ka konkrētais modelis labāk der augst-omu vai zem-omu austiņām, vai arī, ka ir vairāki izejas režīmi. Tam nedaudz nīkulīgajam FiiO E10, ko es izmantoju viens cilvēks (http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/01/fiio-e10-dac.html) nomērīja izejas pretestību un viņam sanāca 0,5Ohm(@100Hz).
2. Manam FiiO E10 shēmu es precīzi nezinu, visdrīzāk, ka tas būs kaut kas līdzīgs šim- http://electronics-diy.com/schematic..._SCHEMATIC.png, tikai ar AD8397 opampu. Arī pēc shēmas es pastiprinātāja izejas pretestību noteikt, nemācēšu- zinu tikai, izejas pretestību reālos apstākļos var izrēķināt nomērot sprieguma kritumu pēc zināmas slodzes pievienošanas. Pēc tam izmanto formulu I=V/R, kur V būs spriegums pie slodzes un R slodzes pretestība. Un izejas pretestību Z aprēķinām tālāk dalot V(delta) ar pirmajā formulā iegūto I. Var arī izmantot formulu tikai ar spriegumiem- Z=(slodzes pretestība*Vdelta)/V(pie slodzes). DF rēķina dalot šajā gadījumā austiņu pretestību ar stiprekļa izejas pretestību. Tiesa, šeit būtu jāņem vērā, ka skaļrunim pretestība mainās atkarībā no frekvences (HD650 nom. R ir 300Ohm, bet @100Hz ir "kupris" nedaudz virs 500Ohm). Pieļauju, ka dažās sistēmās DF būtiski mainītos arī vada ietekmē.
3. Ar vārdu "intra aurālais monitors" biju domājis auss kanālā bāžamās austiņas, kas angļu valodā pazīstamas kā IEM. Tām parasti ir zema pretestība (tipiski 8-32ohm) un tāpēc, manuprāt, var rasties problēmas ar dažiem no populārajiem mūzikas atskaņotājiem (iPodam Z(out)=5ohm http://members.chello.nl/~m.heijlige...surements.html)
4. un 5. Head-fi forumos tā daži teica. Tas acīmredzot nozīmētu DF=8, kas nav īpaši daudz. Palasīju dažus citus rakstus un tur iesaka DF=50.
6. Senn. HD650 austiņām DF=100 un 1000 uzturēšanai vajag attiecīgi Z(out)=0,3 un 0,03Ohm. Austiņām parasti izmanto ap 21AWG vai 24AWG vadu, kam pretestība uz metru ir 0,04Ohm un 0,083Ohm. Tiesa, daudz tievāks vads tiek izmantots skaļrunī, aptuveni mata diametrā- esmu vienreiz tādu lodējis.

----------


## kaspich

nu, taatad, iisie secinaajumi:
1. labu austinju ampu Rout ir vismaz 3 kaartas mazaaks kaa integreetajiem;
2. taa sheema un tamliidziigi risinaajumi ir PILNIIGI meesli un par austinju ampiem uzskatami NAV;
3. Rout nav jeega taisiit mazaaku kaa tie 0.0X ohm, jo tad DF taapat ir ap/virs 100, un to saak ierobezhot vads;
4. tas, ko saka dazhos hifi forumos.. nu, Tu paprasi, ko te saka osscar [kas toch lidziigaa veidaa kaut ko kaut kur saklausiisjies], vai robin/next, u.c., kuriem nav ne mazakaas sajeegas.. kaada jeega ko kaads 'saka'???? taa ir tupa floodoshana.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es te palasīju nedaudz vairāk par skaļruņu pretestību un man radās jautājums.

Cik sapratu, tad runājot par "pretestību" tiek veikts vispārinājums- reāli pretestību raksturo tie paši C;R;I lielumi. Vai runājot par dinamiskajiem skaļruņiem šajā vispārinājumā nepazūd nekas svarīgs?

----------


## Isegrim

Lasi par *impedanci* un *z*-līknēm. Būtu jau gauži vienkārši, ja šiem elektroakustiskajiem pārveidotājiem piemistu tikai aktīvā pretestība. Diemžēl, nav dots...

----------


## RudeWolf

Impedance=rezistīvā pretestība? Tad laikam jau Z līkne pasaka visu, ko vajag.

----------


## Isegrim

Nē, impedance ir kompleksa pretestība. Par dampingu - ja tavā rīcībā ir labs _amps_, vari pieslēgt savas _ausis_ bez pretestību dalītāja; skaļruņa vietā. Rezultāts noteikti būs labāks, tikai jāuzmanās ar signāla līmeni (dalītāju var likt pirms _ampa_ ieejas) un komutāciju klikšķiem, jo kāds netīšs pīķis var _ausis_ nobeigt. Toties tev ir milzīga _bēniņu rūme_, jo līdz _clippingam_ ir 'ui', cik tālu!

----------


## RudeWolf

Slēgšanu klāt skaļruņu pastiprinātājam jau esmu atmetis. Skatīšos, kā šomēnes sastāvēs ar finansēm, varbūt sanāks no viena ASV foruma biedra nopirkt pieklājīgu austiņu pastiprinātāju. Pēcāk varbūt uzbūvēšu kārtīgāku barošanu, jo tur ir tikai standarta komplekts ar "wallwart" Elpac barošanas bloku. Kaut kad iepriekš shēmu rādīju jums un neviens īpaši nebrēca. Protams, hājends nebūs, toties nebūs arī sajūta, ka izniekota nauda par austiņām.

----------


## Jurkins

Atgādini, kas tā bija par shēmu, gribas redzēt "pieklājīgu" austiņu pastiprinātāju :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Vot sākās...

Šī ir DIY versija- http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9c/9c060100_DynaloRev.C.png

Es gan esmu diezgan pārliecināts, ka tajā kastītē nekas īpaši savādāks nav.

----------


## Jurkins

Da, nē, nē! Es jau neko  :: . Cik tad šis par to brīnumu prasa?

----------


## RudeWolf

Divsimts bakši par ampu, trīsdesmit par barokli. Cik pēc BOMiem rēķināju, tad man pašam uztaisīt sanāktu līdzīgi, ja plates varētu atrast. Korpuss arī nav slikts, sīkums, bet patīkami.

----------


## Jurkins

Es cienu to cilvēku  :: !!!

----------


## JDat

A nevar Jurkina pastiprinātāju uztaisīt priekš austiņām?

Protams ar Jurkina atļauju un visām (c) lietam...

----------


## RudeWolf

Domāji, ka pa štukāru ieskapēt man centīsies, hehe. Un, kā Tev, tranzistoru kapraci liekas- skanēs tur kaut kas? Kā jau teicu- uz referenci/hājendu šajā gadījumā īpaši neceru, jo pašas austiņas drīzāk mūzikai domātas, nevis par mikroskopu strādāt.

Pēcāk domāju uztaisīt kādu pieklājīgāku barokli, domāju, ka no tā arī sliktāk nekļūs.

----------


## RudeWolf

> A nevar Jurkina pastiprinātāju uztaisīt priekš austiņām?
> 
> Protams ar Jurkina atļauju un visām (c) lietam...


 Par to arī biju vienubrīd domājis, tomēr manas DIY prasmes nav īpaši augstākas par Passa superdizainu atdarināšanu. Plus vēl iepakošana korpusā ir čakarīga pēc vella.

Varbūt vēlāk, kad plates jau būs gatavas. Un es arī.

----------


## JDat

Nezinu kā skan. Par to nedomāju. Spriežot pēc tās ņemsanas un laika. Vajadzētu būt labam patiprinātājam.

Ko nozīmē reference/hiend pret mūziku? Atsevišķi pastiprinātājs taisa referenei, mūzikai, kino utt? gribās pastiprinātāju, kas "ienes savu skaņu" klāt?

----------


## Jurkins

Ne, nu veči! Ši ir visvisvisklasiskākā ampa shēma. Protams, ka viņš skanēs. Kāpēc lai neskanētu? Bet 200 bakši. Tak uztaisi 1:1 ar 547,557 no veca monitora (arī lauķu vietā) un dabūsi tieši to pašu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Doma bija par THD un trokšņiem. Referencei tak to vajadzētu būt maksimāli maz? Tas pats par Z(out) lai saglabātu augstu DF. Mūsdienās tak lielais vairums tranzistoru pastiprinātāju nodrošina lineāru pastiprinājumu. Pieļauju, ka referencei arī vajadzētu būt augstam slew rate, bet par to neesmu īsti iedziļinājies.

Vnk šis variants ir domāts kā "pieklājīgs" pastiprinātājs, nevis be-all/end-all. Var jau būt, ka tas tāds ir, kas to zina.

----------


## tornislv

Man vai nu pēc nedēļas maukšanas pa vācu bāņiem gļuki galvā vai redzes traucējumi, bet tajā shēmā tur pie izejas tā interesanti barošana pieslēgta?



> Vot sākās...
> Šī ir DIY versija- http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/9c/9c060100_DynaloRev.C.png


 un augšējais plecs no kurienes barojas?

----------


## Jurkins

Da nē, tur zīmētājs gan jau pirms tam pa bāriņiem vazājies :: .

----------


## tornislv

Не солидно, однако ...

----------


## RudeWolf

Es pieļauju, ka zīmētājs nolažojis. Vnk nevarēju atrast labākas kvalitātes trešās revīzijas shēmu. Ampa komerciālais nosaukums ir Gilmore Lite, bet oriģināli tas pazīstams kā Dynalo. Vēl arī ir psihopātu versija Dynahi, kas astoņos omos mauc iekšā gandrīz 20W un nav īpaši baudāma vasarā. Shēma pati ir veca kā pasaule, domāju, ka tāpēc būs grūtāk ar to nošaut greizi.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā laža jau speciāli iezīmēta, lai nedomājoši pokemoni nevarētu atkārtot. ::

----------


## Isegrim

Cik V barošanai plecā paredzēts? 
Citstarpā, es klausos šādu - 
 
Prasts kā zirga deķis, bet skan _baigi_ labi. Arīdzan _ausis_.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ja pareizi atceros, tad bija vajadzīgs 16V bipolārais baroklis.

Kas par ausīm, Isegrim? Varbūt, ka kopā ar Normundu varam kādreiz uztaisīt pasēdēšanu un pamērīšanos.

----------


## Isegrim

Kaut kur vecas Sennheiser-480 mētājas, nekā īpaša. Ja godīgi, ar _ausīm_ reti ko paklausos, tikai 'īpašām vajadzībām'. Nepatīk, ka orķestris galvā skan; labāk, ka tas uz skatuves. Minētais _amps_ tīri labi skaļruņus draivē.

----------


## tornislv

Isegrim, TA-N55ES? Kā rīt ar to Majaka poča kājiņu, pusdienlaikā būsi uz vietas?

----------


## RudeWolf

Man pēc pēdējām pārrunām ar Kaspichu īsti negribās skaļruņos līst iekšā. Varbūt kādreiz nākotnē sev iegādāšos desktopa sistēmu un aiz muguras noklāšu kādu akustisko deķi. Kārtīgu istabu iekārtot man rocība daudz par mazu. Ar austiņām "istaba" vienmēr ir viena un tā pati. Kaut arī maziņa.

Pēdējā laikā esmu pasācis meklēt labus binaurālos ierakstus. Daži ir baudāmi- piemēram Ottmar Liebert & Luna Negra - Up Close.

----------


## RudeWolf

Eh, aizgāja gar degunu pastiprinātājs. Ja kādam ir piedāvājumi 150LVL apkaimē, tad droši šaujiet.

----------


## tornislv

kādi tieši? Ausīm? Nav. Skandām? Ir Luxman L-410.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ausīm nav. Un līdz ausīgajam Luxmanim man oi ku par īsu būtu!

----------


## Jurkins

Klau, RudeWolf, es Tev saku - aizej nopērc čupu ar BC550, BC560 tranzistoriem, uzcep smuki uz maketnieces to pašu savu shēmu (lauķu vietā iebāz bipolāros, nelauzi galvu par super-low-absolutezero-noise rezistoriem un vakuumā (aiz Saturna orbītas) hand-made kondensatoriem), tas Tev izmaksās nu tik cik transformators un vēl mazliet. Kad sakrāsi naudiņu un nopirksi no amerikāņu guru oriģinālo kitu, varēsi salīdzināt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Hmm... Ideja jau nav slikta, tomēr es šaubos, ka mācēšu uz maketnieces nokopēt to shēmu. Ja varētu atrast konkrētajam stipreklim PCB, tad to piestūķēt nav problēmu- sākotnēji bija tieši tāda doma, bet plates nekur nevaru atrast.

Otra lieta, protams, ir korpuss. Varu derēt, ka daudziem no jums ir atvilktnes pastiprinātāji. Bet man vismaz sākumā gribās smuki.

----------


## Jurkins

Nu pag, tranzistoram ir tikai 3 kājas, rezistoriem vispār divas, pie tam nav svarīgi, kādā virzienā šo ielodē :: . Pie tam manis nosauktajiem tranzistoriem bāze ir pa vidu. Nu ja nevar salodēt uz maketnieces detaļas tā kā shēmā un pēc tam ar vadiņiem savienot kājas, tad bez komentāriem...

----------


## Isegrim

Pārzīmēju barošanu tam brīnumam. Kļūdainais 'oriģināls' diez vai liecina par labu autoram.
Es gan nesaskatu īpašu jēgu likt sauju tranzistoru galā; iztiktu ar vienu plecā, biku niknāku. Bet "cep" tik augšā; daļas neko daudz nemaksās. Par smalku korpusu domāsi, kad makets tavas ausis priecēs (Oskars korpusu iegūšanas pieredzē padalīsies).

----------


## RudeWolf

Papētīju shēmu un sapratu, ka uz sitienu dabūt būs problēmas opampu (pieļauju, ka var samainīt ar kādu analogu) un to sasodīto 2SJ74 trani. Pārējais viss tā kā būtu skaidrs. Vēl arī barošana būs jāizdomā.

Maketplati gan jau pirmajai reizei jo lielāku, jo labāk?

----------


## tornislv

lv.farnell.com OPA132 SOIC korpusā 2.xx LVL, pasūtot caur Baltelectron būs 5dien Avotu ielā.
fetus vari likt 2sk246/2sj103, pēc tam varēsi mainīt uz citiem, ja nepatiks.

----------


## osscar

2sj74 un 2sk170 var dabūt lemonā, tikai jāskatās ražotājs + indeksi - BL, GR .

----------


## RudeWolf

Hmm, ar ko atšķiras BL/GR? Ražotājs šīm abām detaļām, cik saprotu, var būt TIKAI Toshiba.

----------


## osscar

IDSS classification GR: −2.6~−6.5 mA, BL: −6.0~−12 mA, V: −10~−20 mA

----------


## RudeWolf

Pazavēršos bomīšos, ko iesaka izmantot. Varbūt uzjautāšu pašam Kevinam Gilmoram, ko viņš saka.

----------


## Jurkins

Klau, iegūsi nesalīdzināmu pieredzi, ja darīsi apmēram tā, kā es augstāk rakstīju. Mēs te pieraksīsim vēl 58 lapas, kamēr Tu vēl speciālās detaļas nebūsi sadabūjis. Gilmors Tev noteikti pastāstīs, ka vajag pilnmēness naktī acteku piramīdas virsotnē ar aizsietām acīm skatoties uz Dienvidu krustu atlasīt pēc biostrāvām. Opītim ielodē panelīti un sākumā ieliec kaut vai kaut kādu NE5532, kājas viņiem ir vienādas. Man gan galīgi nepatīk, kā tas servo ir pieslēgts, bet nu OK. Un vispār vari sākumā bez servo, pastiprinājums tur ir nekāds.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kā būtu, ja izmantotu 2sk246/2sj103, ko Tornis iesaka?

----------


## osscar

2sk246/2sj103 nepētīju datu lapas, bet šie toč nav  low noise ...viņi nav analogi 170/74

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu cik sapratu, tad Jurkina plāns ir izmēģināt, vai tiešām vajag low-noise+citas feinās detaļas.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, es saku to, ka Tu jau šovakar varētu pieslēgt ausis un paklausīties, iegūt pieredzi, saprast, kā tā shēma strādā, un pēc tam salīdzināt, nevis nedēļām teoretizēt un pierakstīt n-tos palagus.

Redzi, es tomēr pieturos pie filozofijas, ka laba shēma ir tā, kura strādā neatkarīgi no tā, kādas detaļas tur ir sabāztas (protams, ne jau tranzistora vietā tiristoru), un tad pielasot pēc parametriem vai vispār piem. citus tranzistorus ieliekot dabūjam kolosālu rezultātu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tā, visas detaļas ir pasūtītas, ja tranzistori un barokļa plate šonedēļ atnāks no ASV, tad nedēļas beigās jau varētu dabūt pirmās skaņas ārā. Ja, protams, kaut kas baisi nenoies greizi.

----------


## osscar

nu kas var noeit greizi ? sāc ar barokli, salodē to pārbaudi. pēc tam plati - vispirms salodē rezostorus un kondensatorus - pēc tam aktīvos elementus. baigi nekarsē. traņiem pirmo lodē b, tad E un tad K , lauķiem - analogi. nu pusvadītājus labāk nepārcepināt - jāpielodē ātri un labi  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Man plāns drīzāk bija sākt ar augumā īsākajām detaļām un virzīties no vidus uz malām. Un treniņam man ir veca mātes plate. Atlodēšu kaut kādas detaļas un skatīšos kā sanāks pielodēt atpakaļ. Rīt vajadzētu lodāmuram/DMM pienākt.

----------


## tornislv

zeķi (vara) atlodēšanai iegādājies?

----------


## RudeWolf

Protams. Tik lepns vēl neesmu.

Ir lodētas tādas preteklības kā emaljēti skaļruņu tinumi (ar visu klemmi, lai karstums neaizskrien līdz diafragmai), bet plates būs pirmo reizi.

----------


## osscar

vēl var izmantot šādu uzparikti - tipa 4 garas skrūves /vītņstieņi - tad var plati ērti grozīt un montēt - kaut kur manīju speciem tādu uzparikti !

----------


## RudeWolf

Domā tā kā vērt virsū? Nezinu, vai tas būs tik kritiski šajā gadījumā- nav jau smd. Vajadzētu pietikt ar to pašu- ieliec detaļu, apgriez plati, ielodē, pārbaudi, apcērp astītes, atkārto. Kondiķus arī, cik varēju salasīju ar daudzmaz atbilstošām kājām.

----------


## JDat

Lbais tonis saka tā: vispirms apcērp astītes un tad pielodē...

----------


## Zigis

Silti iesaku ignorēt labo toni ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Cik zinu, tad kniebšana pirms lodēšanas ir obligāta saskaņā ar kaut kādām militārās/medicīniskās tehnikas ražošanas regulām. Jo kniebšana pēc lodēšanas varot veidot mikroplaisas lodējumā.

Nezinu, manuprāt, tas ir no alvas ūsiņu sērijas. Teorētiski tas var samazināt aparāta ilgmūžību/uzticamību, bet reāli...

----------


## JDat

> Silti iesaku ignorēt labo toni


 Psihiatra jautājums: Vēlaties par to parunāt?

----------


## RudeWolf

Vakar gandrīz palaidu. Mana mīlestība pret simetriju ļāva pieredzēt to, kā sprāgst 4700uF elektrolītiķis.

----------


## osscar

ielodēji otrādi ?  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Protams. Pieslēdzu barokli, trafs sāk tā nejauki dūkt. Bet principā ne tik nejauki, lai es uztrauktos. LED's baroklim arī deg, bet DC izejās spriegumi tādi jocīgi- kādi 2V virs references. Jūtu ar rokām, ka trafs sāk drusku silt, aparātu izslēdzu. Pļurk, pšššš... Jau Baltelectronā pasūtināju jaunu.

Kā geto risinājumu uztaisīju kondiķu bateriju 2200+2200uF. Sākotnēji biju domājis tos lodēt iekšā, jo plate ļāva arī šādu risinājumu, bet korpusi izrādījās par resnu. Ar tiem barošana diezgan labi aizgāja- stabili 15,15V uz abām izejām un pēc izslēgšanas LED's nedziest vēl kādas 30s.

----------


## osscar

nu divi paralēli nav slikts risinājums - esr mazāks + strāva ar mazāka iz katru kondiķi (tavā ausu pastūzī gan tas nav aktuāli)  ::   es esmu pat 16 gab licis paralēli.

----------


## RudeWolf

Varbūt, ka šodien izdomāšu super geto risinājumu, kā tos mazos kondiķus uzlikt vienu virs otra un šādi ielodēt tajā vietā, kur pirms tam lielie stāvēja. Jo pašlaik ar savilcēju esmu šos blakus nolicis, ar rezistoru kāju atgriezumiem salodējis un tālāk ar vadiem. Un jā, tās kondiķu rindas esmu visādos izstrādājumos redzējis. Es gan ārpus plates neko likt negribētu. Lieku vietu aizņems un sūdīgi izskatīsies (kas, protams, ir vissvarīgākais!).

----------


## tornislv

kas tev tur par formfaktoru un elīto ražotāju ir? man daži tādi mētājas, 4700x25 laikam, Daewoo, esot labi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es jau uzsūtīju pāri Panasonic. Vajag pēc specenes 2X4700uF ar spriegumu virs 50V, otrs variants ir 4X2200uF. Pašlaik man tās baterijas ir ar diviem 2200 Rubikoniem, kas skaitoties labi esam. Uzvārīju arī lielo Rubikonu, par ko diezgan žēl. Bet nekas, kondensatora vietā nopirku pieredzi.

----------


## osscar

kas tad ko par 4700 mazo bēdāt - es pirmsākumos ar dzirksteli  izdedzināju caurumu korpusā 30 000 uf @ 75V un elektrolīts iztecēja - vot tas gan maksāja ap 30 ls  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Pag, nesapratu - austiņu pastiprinātājam teju 50 V plecā? Vai tad virs pāris vatiem tik milzīga _bēniņu rūme_ būs vajadzīga?

----------


## RudeWolf

Tas ir barošanas blokam, bet tāpat- dod ārā viņš +/-15V. Iespējams, ka plate standartizēta un tā ir vērtība, kas var derēt visam, ko plānots barot.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē nu es jau pats arī spēlējos ar barokļiem, kādu laiku atpakaļ shēmu arī biju ielicis +-55V ar stabilitrona ekvivalentu pastūža ieejas pakāpēm un arī izmantoju šo aizvien pilnveidojot (HVZ uz slikto vai labo pusi :: ), bet būtu interesanti GILMORA austiņnieku nobarot ar 7815,7915 un konstatēt, vai aklajā testā kāds zvērināts audiorasts jutīs atšķirību.

----------


## osscar

nu ticībai liels spēks  ::   bet es pats arī kā reiz tagad savācu detaļas prastam regulatoram uz l7806 priekš DAC , kuram komplektā sienā spraužams impulsnieks....neļauj ticība impulsnieku izmantot audio lietām  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Nez, es kā pilnīgs iesācējs šajā lietā vnk paņēmu pašu populārāko PSU dizainu, kam ir pieejamas visas detaļas.

http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma22/s22_sch.png

Manuprāt, Normunds savu pastiprinātāju dzen ar tādu pašu barokli.

----------


## Isegrim

_Šitik maktens_ baroklis austiņu ampam - teju kā ar lielgabalu pa zvirbuļiem šaut. Tiešām būtu pieticis ar 7815/7915, tik katram kanālam savu pārīti. Vismaz neliec otru lielo _laucinieku_ paralēli bez vajadzības.

----------


## RudeWolf

Izņemot pārmērīgu maktenumu ir kaut kādi kritiski iebildumi pret shēmu? Kā jau teicu, vajadzēja regulētus +/- 15V un šis aparāts tos dod ārā. Tīri teorētiski varēšu arī šo vai analogu izmantot nākotnes projektiem, jo konstrukcija ir vienkārša (ja nesajauc polaritātes) un papildus jaudas vajadzībām vnk nomainīšu vienu pretestību un izmantošu citu risinājumu MOSFET'u dzesēšanai.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē tak, runa ir par to, vai kāds manītu atšķirību, ja šo pastūzi pieslēgtu pie barokļa - kādi 2x18 V AC, tilts, divi elektrolīti, 7815, 7915 nu un vēl tur "obveska" - kaut kādi elektrolītiņi izejā plus kaut kādi plēves kondiķīši. 
Bet vispār Tu varētu iemest barokļs shēmu.

----------


## RudeWolf



----------


## Jurkins

Nu ja, īpaši nav ko komentēt. Parasts baroklis. Nekādas odziņas nav, ar ko šis ir īpaši labāks par piem. 317+337, nezinu. Bet viena lieta gan ir - čomiem patīk strāvas references, kuras viena maksā tikpat cik visus trīs aizvietojot ar fetiem (pat nokaskodēt var, ja esi maniaks  :: ) un tad vēl aliņam paliek.

p.s. varēja jau Sers Gilmors savam haiendam piedāvāt piem. paralēlo stabilizatoru. ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Šis baroklis nav oriģināli "domāts" tam Gilmora Dynalo stipreklim. Un tas, ko es tur tagad lipinu kopā nebija domāts kā hājends, drīzāk kā entrī-levelis, kam vajadzētu skanēt labāk par līdzīga izmaksu līmeņa komerciālajiem.

Šis ir viņa hājends- http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/t2schem.pdf

----------


## Jurkins

Ups! Nu par lampām es klusēju. 
Nu ja, tā jau domāju, ka tas baroklis kaut kur redzēts. Tie paši čomi, kas betu22 taisīja. Tad jau džeki nav formā - R1 un R2 vietā bija jābūt referencēm  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Es vienubrīd biju domājis par Betas būvniecību, bet pēc pāris nejaukām atsauksmēm atmetu domu. Galu galā Beta jau ir Normundam un tas vairs nebūtu interesanti. Nākamo visdrīzāk būs jātaisa uz lampām, lai būtu pilns komplekts.

----------


## Jurkins

Cik tad tālu tiki ar šo? Patiesībā par to kondiķi galīgi nevietā satraucies - būtu mierīgi ielodējis vienu 2200 un pat nejustu šķirbu. Pēc tam pārlodēsi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Vakar vakarā bija doma piebeigt, bet sanāca iedzert drusku vīnu un droši paliek bailīgi atliku uz šodienu. Tieši čakarīgā daļa ar ar tranzistoriem palikusi.

Šovakar varēšu visu mierīgi piebeigt, visdrīzāk paņemšu arī DC mērījumus un pieregulēšu miera strāvas. Kamēr nebūs korpuss, uzlikšu visu uz finiera plāksnes.

----------


## RudeWolf

Pielēca ar pirmo reizi. Abos kanālos bez servo DC peld 3mV robežās, ļoti reti uzkāpj līdz 7mV. Pamēģināšu tagad ar servo.

----------


## Jurkins

Da nafig tas servo! Šāds rezultāts jau bija gaidāms (nu, varbūt, ne tik labs).

----------


## RudeWolf

Tā nu ir viena problēma, ko pirmīt nepiefiksēju- nedeg neviens no LEDiem. Spriegums uz lediem pienāk tieši tāds, kā specenē rakstīts. Tas var būt tāpēc, ka man nav pievienots potenciometrs (nav ieejas noslodze vai kā viņu..)?

----------


## Jurkins

Fiksi izdzēs pēdējā posta pēdējo teikumu :: . Paskaties labi (nodzēs gaismu), varbūt tomēr knapi kvēlo? Parēķini kāda strāva plūst caur LEDiem tavā shēmā un ņem vērā, ka (nezinu, kādi Tev ir LEDi) parasti šie smuki spīd pie ~20mA.

----------


## RudeWolf

Viss kārtībā. Muļķuma faktors bija pie vainas.

Un jā, izskatās, ka bez servo varēs dzīvot. Laikam labas detaļas trāpījušās.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tā, mūziku spēlē arī. T.i.- ne spēlē, bet pastiprina.

----------


## Jurkins

Padarbojies ar šo - http://www.sillanumsoft.org/
Pilnīgi par brīvu un interesanti. Jūtūbē ir video pamācības.

----------


## RudeWolf

Interesanti! Parasti visi izmanto RMAA, bet redzu, ka šis ir daudz plašāks. Satīrīšu sev darba vietu no visām kājiņām un atlodēšanas zeķēm un uzlikšu to ietaisi uz finiera plates, lai vadi nemaisās pa kājām. Tad gan būs jāiemēģina! Nekur netā īpaši neesmu redzējis mērījumus šim pastiprinātājam.

----------


## Jurkins

Plašāks varbūt arī nav, bet savādāks. Mani RMAA kaut kā nepaņēma, nepatīk un viss. Šim gan arī ir trūkumi un gļuki.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu ko, neturēšu to sveci zem pūra. Nejauši pievienoju barokli nepareizajā polaritātē. Tagad jāštuko, ko var glābt.

----------


## osscar

nu kaut kā pārāk daudz tev elementāru kļūdu - tev tak tur pat marķējumi uz platēm ir kur + un kur -...es parasti lieku 0 vadu melnu, + sarkans, mīnuss - zaļš vai zlils. neateros kāda tev tur shēma, bet vai tad nebija aizsardzības  diodes tur  uz barošanas pleciem ?

----------


## RudeWolf

Steidzos par daudz. Paklausījos, kā skan un dzirdēju, ka labais kanāls ar zemi kopā ir kaut kur sajūdzies. Man klausītava un lodētava ir atsevišķās istabās un barošanu stiept līdzi negribēju. Tā nu bizjo šurpu turpu līdz pieslēdzu ne tā.

----------


## osscar

tad viņš tev tagad ir miris ?neskan ? jeb skan ar kropļojumiem ? kāda situācija ?

----------


## RudeWolf

Kopā ar Jurkinu (pīpēja Jurkins, bet es grauzu nagus un mērīju) izpīpējām, ka galinieki ir beigti. Es vairāk baiļojos par ieejas lauķiem, bet izskatās, ka tie ir izdzīvojuši.

Skaņa? 5-3V līdzstrāvas un 50Hz dūkšana, ko piefiksēja manas kaskadieru austiņas.

----------


## osscar

nu tad jau biku ielidojiens uz irfpiem...cik atceros tie tev tur bija izejā ...abi kanāli čau ? jeb viens ? nu nekas, gan salabosi - gadās visādi - tev sanāk mācīties no savām lažām, es laikam baigais pedants -visu 100x pārbaudu pirms slēdzu klāt - diezgan daudz ampus esmu salodējis uz pašdarinātām platēm, bet nevienu pusvadītāju neesmu nobeidzis...vienreiz gan ar skrūvgriezi salauzu stikla diodīti - jo skrūvgriezis no pcb skrūves noslīdēja  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, pag, osscar, tas tak austiņnieks, viņam tur galā 4 pāri ar sīkuļiem stāv.
Šie lauķi nav tie lauķi, kurus tā viegli var nokaut ar 15V, pie tam ja uz visām pusēm obvesa rezistori. Vienīgā reālā iespēja ir palaist 15V pn pārejas virzienā.
Vot es gan aizvakar oblopošilsa - nekad nevienu mosfetu nebiju nokāvis lodējot, a tagad uzreiz divus - depletion modes DN2530. Paša stulbums un lētais lodāmurs. Laikam ir pienācis laiks nobriest uz kādu staciju.

----------


## osscar

nu tad shēmu sajaucu  ::  nu ja sīkuļi - tad pa lēto tiks cauri .....domā pārkarsēji jurkin jeb ar statiku ?

----------


## RudeWolf

Kā jums vispār ir ar kritušajiem montāžas laikā? Es kad aiztieku kādu jutīgo, vienmēr kāju pielieku pie galda metāla konstrukcijas. Manuprāt, ka reiz vienu operatīvo atmiņu nobeidzu ar savu tepiķa grīdu.

----------


## osscar

man nav kritušo detaļu līdz šim - tfu, tfu, tfu, es gan visādam gadijuma vienmēr ņemu pusvadītājus ar rezervi - jo tie nemaksā daudz un vairumā pat ir lētāk. tāpēc man ir krājums 170bl lauķi kādi 25 gab  ::    ar  p kanālu ir švakāk, bet arī ir. par BJT nerunāsim - tie uzreiz pa 50 gab jāņem.

----------


## RudeWolf

170bl jau ir salīdzinoši retāk sastopami. DIYaudio viens zviedrs labu laiku tirgo daudzus dubultos monolītos, es it kā domāju izmantot 2sk389, bet tad izlēmu, ka ņemšu 2sk170/sj74, jo cilvēks, no kā pirku plati baroklim pārdeva pielasītos kvadus. Laikam tāpēc arī DC izejā dabūju tik zemu.

----------


## osscar

Nu  ja ieejā pielasīti - dc izejā būs mazāks. es pats pielasu + pārējie paliek rezervē vai eksperimentiem. Vispār jaudīgie izejas traņi gan jākrāj - jo tie iet mazumā....tagad rullē smps un D klase un tiem vajag "slēgājošos" traņus...līdz ar to priekš ala audio traņiem nav vietas....

----------


## Jurkins

> nu tad shēmu sajaucu  nu ja sīkuļi - tad pa lēto tiks cauri .....domā pārkarsēji jurkin jeb ar statiku ?


 Da nē, ne ar statiku, es nopietni saku, savā mūžā ar statiku neesmu nevienu detaļu izbliezis (HVZ, varbūt esmu antistatisks, blusas no kaķiem arī man vienīgajam ģimenē nelien ::  ), tam lētajam lodāmuram ir svarīgi (izrādās), kā dakšiņa kontaktā iesprausta.

----------


## Isegrim

> lētais lodāmurs


 Daudz gadu brīnišķīgi iztiku ar vienkāršu atdalošo trafiņu. Tas tiesa, ka lodāmuri var sākt "tecēt". Nav par skādi "tīro zemi" ar trešo vadu uz korpusa uzmest.

----------


## osscar

nu tādā ziņā man labi - vecais 36V trafs no vefa laikiem  ::  sāka biku dūkt - pievilku skrūves stiprāk. pēc izmēriem velk vismaz uz 800vA  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Nav jau nav tik traki, iedzen to slēgājošo pareizā darba punktā un viss rullē - pārejas kapacitātes paliek aizvien mazākas, Ft iet uz augšu, stāvumi mosfetiem palielinās, SOA paplašinās. Nav tik traki. Protams, krievu KP903 un KP926 un japāņu SITu līdzīgo nav un droši vien nebūs, nu ko shēmtehnika jāņem palīgā.

----------


## Jurkins

> Daudz gadu brīnišķīgi iztiku ar vienkāršu atdalošo trafiņu. Tas tiesa, ka lodāmuri var sākt "tecēt". Nav par skādi "tīro zemi" ar trešo vadu uz korpusa uzmest.


 Tieši tas tika izdarīts, bet, zini, kā ir - ja sen nekas nav noticis, tad paliec bezrūpīgs un pārāk pašpārliecināts.

----------


## tornislv

Man atkal ir sajūta, ka jaudīgie gala tranzistori ir dabonami daudz, šobrīd kaut vai man topā ir tie Semeleabi, bet draiveri - nu, tā uz Uce 120-200V un Ic ap 1-2A gan iet mazumā

----------


## Jurkins

> bet draiveri - nu, tā uz Uce 120-200V un Ic ap 1-2A gan iet mazumā


 Un ne tikai draiveri, bet arī mazie tā uz Uce 120-200, pie tam, tas, ka skaitās, ka ir, vēl nebūt nenozīmē, ka šie ir dabonami. Kaut vai manis minētie 1845 un 992 ir vieni no retajiem, bet ar E indeksu nopirkt nevar. Neesmu gan visam Farnela sarakstam līdis cauri,  varbūt kaut kas ir, bet paskatoties forumu shēmās - tā pati nabadzība. Smukus draiverus lielajos kantoros norirkt praktiski nevar, ja ir, tad viens ar vienu indeksu un/vai ražotāju, komplementārais ar citu. Elīcī vai mazajos kantorīšos ir dabūjami, bet tur vispār nevar būt pārliecināts, kas ir iekšā. Fetu pāri vispār jauni nerodas, 74 un 170 ražo velns viņu zina kas. Vai maz tur ir tie mazie trokšņi? Kad būšu pensijā un būs daudz laika  :: , varēs mērīt, a bet tādam vienkāršam amatierim nav ne laika ne iespēju. Tirgus ekonomika  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Es savējos fetus dabūju tieši no viena mazā cilvēka, kurš tajā laikā, kad mazjaudīgie austiņu stiprekļi bija populāri iepirka un sasortēja diezgan lielu lērumu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kādam no jums ir bijusi pieredze ar feikiem no Argusa? Šoreiz runa ir par 2SA1015 un 2SC1815. Mēs ar Jurkinu jau divas dienas cīnāmies ar režīmu iestatīšanu tranzistoriem un man ir nelaba nojauta, ka šie varētu būt pie vainas, kaut arī aizvakar iepirkti no Argusa.

----------


## Jurkins

Nedomāju gan, vaina, droši vien , ir elementāra, bet no attāluma nesanāk atrast. Tā shēma ir prasta nu kā... multivibrators. Tur liec kādus traņus gribi kaut krievu KT315, 361.

Kas attiecas uz argusu, tad pāgājušonedēļ man atveda pa 10 sant. gabalā TL431 (citu tur nebija). Šīs arī trokšņo, tagad gaidu no farnela dārgākas, redzēs ko tās darīs.

----------


## osscar

nu vismaz neviens lielais piegādātājs - ala elfa , farnels, digikey šadus traņus nepiedāvā - jo noņemti no ražošanas. kur argus tādus rauj ? nezinu  ::  NOS vja nu vienīgi.....neticu. visticamāk dzelteni. jautājums cik dzeleteni.
es pusvadītājus ņemu tikai ELFA vai farnell vai digikey. negribu pēc tam čakarēties ar fake. shēma vienkārš a- 100x ezmu teicis. ja tā detaļa iekš digi maksā uzsd - tikapt LVL būs te elfā. jā redzi, ka 3x lētāk ir. piem. argusā - es skatos ar aizdomām. Var jau būt ka strādā tā detaļa - bet netur uzdotos parametrus, jaudu un vēl piedevām trokšņo (piem. jurkina gadījums). skopais maksā 2x.

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, bet man ar tiem pašiem lauķiem un izejniekiem no citas partijas pagājušoreiz viss aizgāja kā pa diedziņu. Ne tur vajadzēja mīklaini meklēt režīmus, ne arī DC līdzināt kā kramplauzim pie seifa.

Es drošības pēc tuvākajā laikā uzsūtīšu arī vēl vienu lauķu komplektu.

----------


## Jurkins

Piedāvā KSC1815 un KSA1015, diemžēl atkal ir tā pati šaize, kas ar visiem - Y saimi var dabūt, GR vai nu vienu vai nevienu.

http://ru.mouser.com/Semiconductors/...Sa1015&FS=True

----------


## RudeWolf

P.S. Konkrētos izejniekus piedāvā arī Lemona. Par santīmu dārgāk. Bet vai tur būs kas savādāks... Pirmo komplektu ar izejniekiem sūtīju no ASV kopā ar citiem loriņiem un tur viņi 60 centus gabalā maksāja.

Varētu jau visu komplektu ar traņiem (arī lauķus) no turienes vēlreiz sūtīt, bet viss lērums ar šipingu (lēno) izmaksās ap 70$.

----------


## Jurkins

> P.S. Konkrētos izejniekus piedāvā arī Lemona. Par santīmu dārgāk. Bet vai tur būs kas savādāks... Pirmo komplektu ar izejniekiem sūtīju no ASV kopā ar citiem loriņiem un tur viņi 60 centus gabalā maksāja.
> 
> Varētu jau visu komplektu ar traņiem (arī lauķus) no turienes vēlreiz sūtīt, bet viss lērums ar šipingu (lēno) izmaksās ap 70$.


 Es Tev vakar PM aizsūtīju vienu e-līča saiti. No turienes esmu sūtījis 2240BL un 970BL un šos pašus lauķus ar BL, no 10 gab. izdevās pielasīt daudz maz trīs pārus, no kuriem viens dubultpāris nu tā - so, so.

----------


## RudeWolf

Lauķiem man ir puslīdz lēts piegādātājs atrasts- komplekts ar visu šipingu man izmaksās ap sešiem latiem.

Ja tie bipolārie izrādīsies pie vainas, tad gan nebūs labi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Pasūtināju jaunu pielasīto lauķu komplektu. Sanāca 12LVL par šipingu, 4x 2sk170 un 4x 2sj79 ar pielasīšanu.

----------


## osscar

domā tomēr lauķi gatavi..nu tad žēl gan. vēl ar klauķiem uzmanīgi - ieslēgtam aparātam nespraust ieejas vadus iekšā, var izbliezt viņus....

----------


## RudeWolf

Par to spraušanu biju dzirdējis.

Un to, vai gatavi vēl skaidri nezinu, bet uzvedās jocīgi. Ar strāvām nostādītām uz zemāko visi tā kā darbojas vienādi, bet tad vienā brīdī sākas trakumi ar ļoti asimetriskiem sprieguma kritumiem uz lauķu rezistoriem. DC izejā arī diezgan augsts.

----------


## Jurkins

> domā tomēr lauķi gatavi..nu tad žēl gan. vēl ar klauķiem uzmanīgi - ieslēgtam aparātam nespraust ieejas vadus iekšā, var izbliezt viņus....


 Osscar! Tie nav mosfeti! Tur ir p-n pāreja.

Tad man tagad būtu pilna pagalde ar beigtiem 170, 74, 103, 246.

----------


## Jurkins

> Par to spraušanu biju dzirdējis.
> 
> Un to, vai gatavi vēl skaidri nezinu, bet uzvedās jocīgi. Ar strāvām nostādītām uz zemāko visi tā kā darbojas vienādi, bet tad vienā brīdī sākas trakumi ar ļoti asimetriskiem sprieguma kritumiem uz lauķu rezistoriem. DC izejā arī diezgan augsts.


 Vakarā saliksi uz maketa tās pāris detaļas un tad pārbaudīsi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu ok, ja izrādīsies, ka visi veseli- ko tad darīsim? Tā spriegumu nesakritība pie augstākām strāvām ir vienīgā anomālija, ko varēju piefiksēt.

P.S. Es to maketu darbināšu no tā paša 15V barokļa, domāju, ka būs ok.

----------


## Jurkins

Tad atslēgsim gala pakāpi un paņemsim saiti no Q3, Q4.

----------


## RudeWolf

Joka pēc arī pasūtināju to 1815/1015 paku no pollidas. Interesanti būs, kas tur beigās pienāks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50pair-OR-10...item3f179b60ba

----------


## RudeWolf

Nu ko, skan atkal. DC abos kanālos zem 1mV un peldinās +/-0,5mV robežās.

Izskatās, ka kaut kas nelāgs bija atgadījies arī ar lauķiem. Ne es (surprise, surprise!), ne Jurkins neko izpīpēt nevarējām. Undead lauķi vienuvārdsakot.

----------


## RudeWolf

Šodien iemēģināju DC servo. Nezinu, kāpēc šeit tāds ir vajadzīgs. It kā iesilšanas ciklā DC mazāk peld, bet normālā darbībā DC ir lielāks nekā bez servo. Varbūt, ja komponeneti ir galīgi draņķīgi, tad var izmantot, bet tāpat...

Skaņā nekādas izmaiņas nejutu starp to, vai servo ir vai nav. Īsti neizprotu, kā šajā gadījumā kaut kas varētu mainīties skaņas ziņā.

----------


## osscar

nu mēs tak runājām, ka ja gudri uzprojektēts tas servo - neko tas nevar ietekmēt. Protams  tas servo atrodas atgriezeniskajā  saitē un līdz ar to var iegāzt savu  "drazu" tajā. Tāpēc parasti grāmatiņās raksta, ka DC servo shēmās jāizmanto audi grade opampi  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Es tā padomāju, ka varbūt būs to servo tomēr jāatstāj un jāieliek glaunāku opampu. Pirmkārt, es nezinu, cik precīzi mans multimetrs mēra DC milivoltu diapazonā (nav vēl viena DMM, ar ko salīdzināt). Otrkārt- kas notiks, ja atskaņotājs, ko izmantošu sāks laist DC? Pastiprinātājam bez servo tak to strāvu vajadzētu pastiprināt, ne?

----------


## osscar

nu skatotie skāds risinājums signāla avotam - ir C izejā vai nav, un neatceros vai tam tavam ausu stipreklim bija C  ieejā ?

----------


## Jurkins

Atstāj servo un atvieno atgriezenisko saiti. Paklausies bez saites intereses pēc. Pastiprinājums šai shēmai bez saites ir tikai kādi 30dB, neko īpaši vairāk. Skaļums ar poci tikai būs jāgriež mazāks  :: .

----------


## RudeWolf

Cik zinu, tad manam stipreklim nekur signāla ceļā nav kondiķu. Par signāla avotu nezinu.

----------


## Jurkins

> Cik zinu, tad manam stipreklim nekur signāla ceļā nav kondiķu. Par signāla avotu nezinu.


 Šinī jautājumā es seru Gikmoru absolūti nesaprotu.

----------


## tornislv

Kamēr jūs te par kondiņiem, es visu audio budžetu esmu iztērējis biļetēm uz jeroplāniem un koncertiem - šoruden vēl ieplānots: Rīgā Lady Gaga, Katie Melua un Muse, Luksemburgā Florence and the Machine, Berlīnē Sparks (jo Ventspilī netieku) un Helsinkos Leonard Cohen. Saskaitīju budžetu - tur lētā gala lampu Makintošs sanāktu  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Uz Muse es arī tā kā taisos. Man reāli tikai viens viņu ieraksts patīk- Wemblijas koncis. Visi pārējie ieraksti ir nedabīgi un pieradināti. Wemblijā gan viņi spēlē tā itkā senču mājās nebūtu.

P.S. Torni, tev tak objektīvam plate ir jāsapilda, lai mēs varam taisīt lielo galvas telefonistu šoudaunu! Gan jau, ka Normunds ar Betu22 arī pievienosies!

----------


## tornislv

Problēma - trūkst stimula, jo es ausis nelietoju. Ir man kaut kāds Philips par latiem 40, bet tām 3 reizēm gadā, kad ausis savajagās, jau neiešu tērēties uz AKG, Baijerdināmiķiem, Staksiem, Grado vai vēl ko citu par lielajām naudām. Dzīvoju viens, vecā mūra mājā, augšā dīdžejs, zemāk meitietis, kas visu laiku Briselē, manus decibelus neviens neierobežo.

----------


## RudeWolf

Philips īstenībā trīs labas ausis nesen izlaida. Līdz tam viņiem nekas ievērības cienīgs nav bijis. Pašam sākumā bija divi Philips, bet tagad šos izmantoju kā izmēģinājumu pilotu pastiprinātāja pirmajai piestartēšanai. Ja par 40LVL, tad viennozīmīgi Superlux. Šaipus sotakam viņus nekas nepārspēj.

----------


## tornislv

nē, man, kā izskatās, atradu skapī, ir SHP2700, pārdesmit latu sū... bet man vairāk nevajag, ar maniem trīs pāriem skandu dažādām mūzikām un trīs stiprekļiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kādam ir idejas, kā tikt galā ar paneļu apstrādi? Plānots to visu lērumu likt iekšā Modushop Galaxy korpusā ar 4mm tērauda priekšējo paneli. Priekšā vajadzēs trīs apaļus caurumus un, iespējams, kantainu atveri slēdzim. Aizmugurē būs kantaina atvere tīkla spraudnim un četri caurumi RCA spraudņiem. It kā jau varētu pats daudzpakāpju urbi iegādāties, bet tas vien jau izmaksās diezgan sālīti bez darba izmaksām un tricelīgās rokas faktora.

----------


## tornislv

Moduzhop korpusā aizmugurē jau ir caumurs tīkla ligzdai, ne visas lien iekšā, iesaku ņemt rociņā un tad Argusā vai Lemonā pirkt to, kas lien iekšā. Apaļos caurumus priekš RCA jau nu par ar rokas urbi var uztaisīt, bet jau nu baile, brauc ciemos, es nesen nopirku mājām šo te:
http://www.sternaustria.com/products...5500bff2afbdf0
iekerno pēc šablona vietas un urbj svilpodams.
No domas par kantainu caurumu priekšpanelī gan iesaku atteikties. Man ir Modushop 1U keiss ar 10mm alumīnija paneli, es ar sapņos redzu murgu par to, kā man tur uztaisīt smukus caumurus LEDiem un vienam kloķim... apaļus...
Aizmugures panelis jamam ir no alumīnija, vismaz manam.

----------


## RudeWolf

Vispār man ir ķecerīga ideja atteikties no ieslēgšanas pogas kā tādas...

...un aizstāt to ar dzīvsudraba slēdžiem, kas man palaidnību kastē mētājas. Priekšā uztaisīšu korpusam nolokāmas ķepiņas- ja purns gaisā, tad OFF, ja līmenī, tad ON.

----------


## osscar

es visu gatavoju ar lauku metodēm:

kntainos caurumus priekš tīkla vada - kādus 8 esmu izvīlējis. sākumā uzzīmē kontūru - tad ar 3mm urbi saurbj caurumus - tuvu pa kontūru, bet ne pāri tam. tas izkniebj ārā vidu + 15min darbs ar dažāda izmēra plakanajām vīlēm un ik pa laikampielaikojot štekeri. te galvenais nesteigties - jo noņemt var vienmēr, bet pielikt - nevienmēr. sanāk smuki. 

apaļos elementāri - sākam ar mazo diametru - pārejam uz lielāku , beigās ar apaļo vīli nolīdzina. Lielos apaļos = pa kontūru ar apaļo vīli + beigās ar smilšpapīru, kurš uztīts uz atbilstoša diametra puļķa. pat 10mm panelī izveidoju 2cm diametra caurumu.

----------


## RudeWolf

Izskatās prasmīgi. Urb ar brīvu roku, vai ar stendu?

----------


## osscar

Ar brīvu roku protams. Stendu vajag, ja jāurbj smuki daudz perfektu caurumu. protams ar stendu būtu ērtāk. Bet kur Rīgā stendu turēt...un nebraukšu tak uz dāču ziemā urbt  ::   Ja arī kāds vcaurums nav perfekts - jāskatās lai slēdzis, štekeris vai RCA to nosegtu. sīkas neprecizitātes te r pieļaujamas, tāpat piem. RCA štakerim būs plastmasas izolatori no abām pusēm...kas nosegs. Biku uzmanīgāk ara tīkla štekeri un smukajām 2cm pogām jāstrādā - tur rezerve ir maza apm. 1mm +-.

----------


## osscar

baigi foršie ir tie neutric RCA konektori (kantaine) protams vajag lielšku apaļo caurumu, bet visu nosedz smuki + negrozas ap savu asi, kā tas ar laiku notiek ar parastajiem...nu un maksā biku dārgāk...

----------


## osscar

vēl reizēm latgalītē var atrast smuku tīkla konektorus, kādus neesmu manījis jaunus. piem. viens bij abaigi glīts ar metāla palāksni aizmugurē skrūvējamu pa virsu :

----------


## RudeWolf

Laikam zinu tos neutriķus. Konektoram korpuss tāds pats kā balansētajam XLR. Es gan nožmiedzos- paņēmu parastos. Jebkurā gadījumā- sākumā uz papīra uzmetīšu, kas un kā. Pēc tam uzsūtināšu to Galaxy.

----------


## tornislv

mani uztrauc jautājums, kā lai es tajā alumīnija panelī ieurbju tikpat smukus caurumus kur LED spīd, kā šiem te agregātiem  ::  nenopurgājot cauruma kanti etc etc.

http://www.krellonline.com/assets/am.../evo1-2_fs.jpg

----------


## RudeWolf

Pakāpju urbis?

----------


## tornislv

Nu nē, tas urbums ir viegli iekonusots, un ne mazākā spurojuma ap kantēm, un tā koniskā daļa smuki spīd, nevis izskatās saskrāpēta.
Tieši tā ā šiem:
http://www.modu.it/lavorazioni.html

----------


## abergs

> kā lai es tajā alumīnija panelī ieurbju tikpat smukus caurumus


 Varbūt ko derīgu pasmelties...
http://kazus.ru/forums/showthread.php?t=101965

----------


## krabis

Atbilde ir viena. Labi uzasināts urbis, lēni apgriezieni, nespiest smagi un oleīnskābe. Caurumos varēsi spoguļoties....

----------


## normundss

Modushop paneļi ir no ĻOTI mīksta alumīnija, kas daiļurbšanai nenāk par labu.  Valnis ap caurumu izspiežas abās urbuma pusēs, urbis ātri aizķep.  Es protams esmu tizls ar rokas urbi un no metālapstrādes neko nejēdzu, bet kādreiz biju iedevis safrēzēt un saurbt 10mm paneli foruma biedram Amazons un arī grūti gāja dēļ metāla mīkstuma.  Esmu samierinājies, ka mājas apstākļos smukus LED caurumus tur sataisīt nevar. Bez tam arī anodējums urbjot tiek sabojāts, sevišķi ja taisa slīpu kantīti.

Varianti:
1) pasūtīt caumurošanu Modushopam.
2) pasūtīt paneli no http://www.schaeffer-ag.de/ (Front Panel Designer softs ir pluss priekš dundukiem kam nav/nejēdz Autocad)
3) pasūtīt visu paneli pie kādiem vietējiem metālistiem.

----------


## Isegrim

> Labi uzasināts urbis


 Ar labu asinājumu nepietiek; svarīgs griezējleņkis - zeņķēšanai tas pat negatīvs, lai neveidotos 'pieckante'. Tak parastajam spirālurbim tikai 2 griezējšķautnes, tāpēc labāki rezultāti ar īpašu konusfrēzeri. Ja biežāk šāda vajadzība nāk priekšā, ir vērts iegādāt.

----------


## karloslv

Es arī par krabja variantu - ja nav speciālu urbju, mīkstu alumīniju mājas apstākļos labi var urbt ar parastu urbi, tikai izteikti  zemi apgriezieni un obligāta dzesējošā smērviela. Tā kā man ir virpa, izmantoju virpas dzesēšanas šķidrumu, kas ir pienaina emulsija. Izmantoju metāla urbjus ne no dārgā gala (ne HSS un citus cietinātos, kas vairāk tēraudam paredzēti). Pirms urbšanas ir jāuztaisa kārtīgs krāteris ar punktsiti, citādi urbums var viegli aizslīdēt prom no sākotnējās pozīcijas.

----------


## osscar

APEM ledi ir gana smuki, lai čikātos ar šādu daiļamatniecību imho.

http://www.apem.com/led.html

----------


## RudeWolf

Vakar saņēmu savu modushop korpusu. Smuka kastīte. Paņēmu no viņiem arī poču kloķi un kājiņas- arī smuki. Tagad jāsagaida no Manuela steperi, lai varu pa pamatni precīzi visu platību sadalīt.

Visdrīzāk apstrādāšu ar CNC frēzi kaut kur. Sazinājos ar Kvilleru un šie strādā tikai ar 2mm alumīniju. Tagad gan atradu vienu citu frēzētāju.

----------


## osscar

manai modushopa kastei bija plastmasas kājas, es tās izmetu ārā - man labāk patīk gumijas.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tu domā tās līmējamās pumpiņas? Nu tās skaidrs, ka būs jāpietaupa kam citam, kam kājiņas nebūs. Es nopirku tās kājas, ko viņi paši tirgo- plastmasas apakša, kam līmējas klāt tādi samtaini polsteri un pie korpusa tās skarās klāt ar masīvu gumijas cilindru. Stāvēs kādus 2cm no pamatnes, lai arī iekārta, kas būs zem varētu elpot. Vienīgais, ka tagad esmu dilemmas priekšā- gribās tomēr melnu seju tai kastei. Meklēju tagad kādu anodizētāju.

----------


## osscar

tās līmējamās es reti izmantoju. man ir visādu izmēru skrūvējamās no gumijas sasūtītas. neslīd + nevibrē. tas gan vairāk rūcošiem  trafiem domāts. jo ja kaste plauktā , nevar tolkam ieslēgt - kā aizbrauc prom ar tā filca /plastmasas kājām.

----------


## osscar

ok, par cik nav tēma par korpusiem ( a moš vajag ? ) ielikšu te: tātad sērfojot pa netu uzgāju šādu kasti: cena 35 usd +- , kā arī piegāde tikpat apm. 30usd. Pasūtīju, redzēs kāda ir. iemetīšu atsauksmi. Lētāk kā modushop un parmetal, bet dārgāk par mazajām, manis iecienītajām china kastītēm. kompletā kājas + IEC štekeris + atvērums tam. Par radiatoriem nekas nav rakstīts - bet bildē ir. kādam mazam ampam noderēs, kaut pagaidām nezinu kur to likšu  ::  izmēri: 
  External dimensions: width 212mm   Height 70mm    Depth 257mm Internal dimensions: Width 162 mm   Height60 mm    Depth 246 mm

----------


## Isegrim

_Kā reiz_, lai iekš 19" _rack_ iebāztu divus blakām. Un, šķiet, 2U augstums.

----------


## tornislv

> tātad sērfojot pa netu uzgāju šādu kasti:


 Nē, nu nūģis, internetus piemin, bet linku ielikt nevar! Jeb taisies biznesu - kastīšu imports - uzsākt?  ::

----------


## jankus

Lielākas (augstākas un/vai platākas/dziļākas) nebija?
(212-162)/2=25mm Spriežot pēc izmēriem, varētu būt zināma cerība, ka radiatori tur ir..  ::

----------


## osscar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2107-Full-Al...item1c28edb327

links no ebreja  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Tik mazā kastītē var ielikt kaut ko tādu, kam vajag tādus radiatorus?

----------


## osscar

a kapēc ne ? nav jau tik maza tā kaste ....var mierīgi kādu 20-50 w čipu ielikt vai mazo A klases ausu pastūziīti...piemetu sketchupā - 200W toro trafam vietas pietiek + 2 pcb mierīgi.

----------


## RudeWolf

Hmm... No austiņu stiprekļiem laikam tikai viens nāk prātā, kam vajadzētu tādu dzesēšanu. Un varbūt kādi trīs augstsprieguma.

----------


## osscar

ir ir, visādi karstie uz Fetiem, piem. Vegalabā tauta fano. tie bij atie viltīgie feti - tādā jocīgā lodējamā korpusā...slinkums meklēt tagad. bet tāpat D klases aparātu var ielikt diezgan jaudīgu šādā korpusā.

----------


## RudeWolf

Varbūt, ja kādreiz nobriedīšu elektrostatiskajai galvas telefonu sistēmai, tad uztaisīšu divu korpusu aparātu, kas savienosies ar kaut kādu militāro konektoru. Tas ir- ja vēl būs pieejami augstsprieguma lauķi.

----------


## tornislv

man izskatās ka tur smuki iet iekšā pa AB klases monoblokam. Tam sellerim ir arī 2x augstāki, tur pat nelielu Aklases monobloku var iestumt.

----------


## osscar

vienīgi tad plati vajag tā uzkonstruēt AB klasei  lai traņi pa malām , la var abus radiatorus izmantot. tur gan atkarīgs kāda shēma un vai nevajag kopēju termo kompensāciju. liekas kaut kas uz atbilstošiem Lauķiem varētu   iet.

----------


## tornislv

Lauķu lietošanai tur nav nekādas nozīmes. Termokompensāciju taisīt katram plecam nav jēga, drīzāk pa diodei uz katra radiatora.

----------


## osscar

man jūk tie lauķi, nu tak tiem nevajadzēja termo kompensāciju pa lielām šaibām.. ja runā par vertikālajiem jeb laikam tie bija laterāļi... Mosfetiem. BJT gan vajag. nu var ar diodēm - katram plecam sava...

atsvaidzināju atmiņu - tie tie ksotiskie laterāļi...kam nevajag kompensāciju..bet tie ir reti un dārgi

----------


## Jurkins

Termokompensāciju nevajag laterāļiem, vertikālajiem tipa irfiem vajag obligāti. Ar vienu diodi nebūs līdzēts.

Nav jau tik traki dārgi kaut vai 2SJ160...162 un 2SK1056...1058. E-līcī gan, iespējams, var uzrauties.
Bet tam pašam SEmlabam ir skaisti BUZ sērijas zem Ls 5, ja nemaldos.

----------


## osscar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-Black-Me...11%26rk%3D1%26

skatos draugi sākuši arī melnus buttonus ražot, tas melno korpusu īpašniekiem patiks : D vēl jāgaida "zelta" variants

----------


## RudeWolf

Mīlīgi slēdzīši. Var jau paņemt dārgos Bulgin pretvandāļslēdžus un uztaisīt ieslēgšanos uz releja. Un es vienmēr esmu prātojis, kur ampam varētu pielietot tos slēdžus ar virināmajiem vāciņiem. Varbūt, ka kaut kādam gain switch.

P.S. Konkrētais slēdzis ir 125V- kā ir ar drošību pie mūsu spriegumiem?

----------


## osscar

ir ok. protams - 1kw ampam neder tāds bez soft start. bet parastam - mierīgi. man šo ir daudz izmantots savās konstrukcijās. pirmie bija brendīgie, pēc tam lētie. neviens nav nosvilis. vienam kaut kur led iekšā nekontaktē, bet uzsitot - deg  ::  tas brāķētais mētājas plauktā. tagad pamatā visi ir uz 12V ledu. sākumā bija i 6V i 24 i 220....bet tagad neesmu uz tādiem uzdūries.

----------


## RudeWolf

Man pašlaik ir viens mēreni smuks Elfas industriālais slēdzis, kam gaismu baro 220V. Nez- var jau būt, ka kaut ko citu būs jāgādā.

P.S. Vakar sataisīju sev 128 soļu steperi. Diezgan glauna ietaise.

----------


## osscar

220 ir ok, man ar dažiem verķiem ir 220 indikators, biku nepatīk, ka grozot galvu redz ,ka jams mirgo (tas ir ar led) un ja divi indikatori - tad fočējot ar ātru slēdzi reizēm kāds ir "tumšs". Ar mazvoltīgu LEDu + ir tāds, ka redzi vai baroklis strādā. tobiš deg - ir španungs. ar 220...redzi ka tīklā ir.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es vispār plānoju uz priekšējo paneli pievilkt divus indikatorus- power poga rāda, vai ir powers un divi ledi, kas uzrāda to, vai baroklis un amps darbojas. Galu galā- patīkami, ka ir tās lampiņas, kas lēnām apdziest kondiķiem izlādējoties.

----------


## osscar

man vēl ir tāds variants - tipa poga bez indikatora un divi ledi, kuri rāda vai nu katra kanāla barošanu, ja 2 trafi vai + un - plecu attiecīgi ja viens trafs. redz, ja deg - Fuse veseli  ::

----------


## ddff

Oo, paldies par linku- kaa reizi mekleeju 19mm black momentary ar zalju diodi.

ddff

----------


## osscar

momentary nav linkā. linkā ir on/off fiksēts. bet ir arī tādi momentary pushbuttoni. gan atradīsi. man ir viens sarkans lieks, kļūdas pēc uzsūtīju savu laik...

----------


## Zigis

Konkrētais gan ir latching, bet gan jau ka momentary arī šiem ir.
Mazliet mulsina ka rakstīts tikai 6A/125V, bet gan jau proņesjot ::  arī mūsu platuma grādos.

----------


## osscar

mūsu grādos domātajiem raksta : 250VAC - 3A  ::   ::  tā teikt visām dzīves situācijām

----------


## ddff

Tur pilsonim visaadi ir, jau atradu sev nepiecieshamos un pasuutiiju. Liidz shim bija versija tikai no razhotaaja samplus pirkt, bet tur 10+ , kad man tikai 3 vajadziigi.

ddff

----------


## osscar

atnāca SMS no DHL< izskatās, ka mana kaste ir atbraukusi. rekord ātrums no HK - piektdien pasūtīju. pirmdien iekš LV. tiesa varēja HK draugi sūtīt lēnāk, bet 2 x lētāk. Imemetīšu bildes un apskatu , kas tā par kasti .

----------


## osscar

Priekša:


Pakaļa:


Matējums nav blāvs , kā modushopa kastēm, bet gan tāds spīdīgs-redz bildē atspīdumu. Priecē, ka visi paneļi ir no matēta alumīnija, arī melnie. Komplektā štekeris + 4 gumijas kājas + 2x vairāk un dažādas skrūves. Visi skrūvju caurumi ar smuku fāzīti. viss sakrita. Varēja būt atvērumi arī diben vākā,,, radiatori ir ok, uz aci domāju - vatus 25 -30 izkliedēs.Front panelis kādus 7mm biezs. tagad jāizdomā ko tur ielikt tai kastē...

----------


## RudeWolf

Pieklājīga kastiņa. Austiņniekiem tieši laikā būtu!

Runājot par korpusistikas lietām- kāda ir bijusi darīšana ar Neutrik slēdzošajām 1/4'' ligzdām? Lasu, ka daudzi sūdzas par to, ka aizķeroties aiz vada izplēsuši visu ligzdu ārā. Vnk meklēju tagad pieklājīgu ligzdu austiņām, ko likt priekšā. Plastmasu tā kā baigi negribās.

Drusku nagi niez arī aizmugurē Neutrik glaunos RCA salikt.

----------


## tornislv

Runājot mana psihoterapeita vārdiem - ja baigi gribas, izdari!

(tiesa, "mind the consequences" )  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Tā es Parasound D/AC-1600 nekad nenopirkšu...

----------


## ddff

Driizaak norausi vadu. Prieksh kam maajas apstaakljos "locking" nepiecieshams? Nutrik tak razho arii parastaas (ne D izmeera) ligzdas ar visaadaam kontaktu konfiguraacijaam.

ddff




> Pieklājīga kastiņa. Austiņniekiem tieši laikā būtu!
> 
> Runājot par korpusistikas lietām- kāda ir bijusi darīšana ar Neutrik slēdzošajām 1/4'' ligzdām? Lasu, ka daudzi sūdzas par to, ka aizķeroties aiz vada izplēsuši visu ligzdu ārā. Vnk meklēju tagad pieklājīgu ligzdu austiņām, ko likt priekšā. Plastmasu tā kā baigi negribās.
> 
> Drusku nagi niez arī aizmugurē Neutrik glaunos RCA salikt.

----------


## RudeWolf

Laikam būs tomēr jāliek plastmasa, nebūs problēmas ar ground izolēšanu no korpusa.

----------


## ddff

Starp citu, runaajot par korpusiem - man nobeidzaas viens Lacie NAS, kas iepakots gliitaa aluminija korpusaa:




Varbuut kaada audiofiila nekjiitrajaam fantaazijaam liekas pievilciigs. Par kaadu vismazaako divciparu skaitli vareeetu laist tautaas (ar visaam iekshaam, gan bez diskiem).

ddff

----------


## RudeWolf

Smuks gan! Vajag tur iemānīt iekšā DAC plati un cieto disku vietā maināmus ieejas/izejas moduļus.

----------


## osscar

nu no šitā var labu datora stiprekli izgatavot  ::  es te pats medīju kādu laiku veco apple flopy rakstekli - ar domu - tipa dator pastūzis apple faniem  ::

----------


## osscar

tā izskatās 200VA trafs tajā kastītē. Vieta vēl paliek, bet ne kam lielam. Būs jāiemet kāds čips no krājumiem. LM3875 vai 3886 pa brīvdienām, lai kaste nestāv tukša !

----------


## tornislv

izskatās, ka kaste ideāli der šunta regulatoram, blakus otra tāda ar DAC vai RIAA  ::

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> otra tāda ar DAC vai RIAA


 Kam tiem ribas?

----------


## osscar

ir tā kaste imho bišku pa lielu priekš regulatoriem...tie jau nekarst neko traki, cik ta dacs ēd ?pamaz - ap 0.5 A max...bet nu ja grib pa smuko - tad var !

----------


## RudeWolf

Varbūt Kaspicha ūberbaroklis?

----------


## tornislv

Es esmu iedibinātā standarta piekritējs - visas kastes ir RACK platumā, variējas tikai U skaits. Mani besī tās visādu izmēru mazkastītes, kas nesmuki plauktā mētājas. Šito sērgu uzsāka SAT un DTV tuneru ražotāji, pēc tam pieslēdzās kitajozas un sāka taisīt visu neizmērā. Tagad vairs nekādas dailes. Tāpēc divas bet konkrētus 21 cm platas kastes mani apmierina - piemēram, baroklis un DAC blakus.

----------


## Isegrim

Arī 'lielajā' platumā nav vienprātības;19" _rack_ profesionālie dzelži - 440 mm, SONY - 430 mm (ES ar pagalēm sānos attiecīgi vairāk), Marantz u.c. - 420 mm. Bez klasiski melnā vēl 'antracīts' (Yamaha), 'silver metal', 'champagner' (SONY, Accuphase) etc. Pēdējā laikā parādījušās spoguļvirsmas vispār ir pretīgas.Tad vēl indikācija - fluorescentie, LED, _šķidrie_ kristāli ar _pakaļ_gaismu. Katrs savā, kodīgā krāsā. Var saprast ļaužu (arī manu) vēlmi salasīt visu krāvumu no viena brenda un dizaina līnijas. Lielākoties gan parastam lietotājam neko vairāk par universālo (BD, CD, DVD) atskaņotāju un resīveri nevajag. Bet vecam tehnokrātam (man) tajā kaudzē ir CD, SACD un DVD atskaņotāji, 3-galvu kasešu deķis un dubultdeķis, MiniDisc rekorderis, resīvers un pāris pastiprinātāju. Pa virsu vēl vinila griežgalds. Tak gribas, lai būtu smuki! Šķiet, vai vienīgi Onkyo taisīja pusplatuma rīkus vienā augstumā, ko varēja blakus likt un smuki iekrāmēt starp citiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

Tās lampiņas vispār brīžiem ir nāve. Kaut kas vidējs starp vasaras rīta sauli un zemās orbītas fotonu lielgabalu. Es sāku apsvērt ierīkot pogu savam pastūzim, kas apklusina visus paneļa ledus.

Kā vispār ir ar šaura izstarojuma leņķa lediem? Pēc idejas, ja neesi ar seju pret paneli, tad vajadzētu būt ok.

----------


## osscar

Lūk nedaudz padarbojos, jāsāk lodēt rīt laikam  ::  ja sanāks laika...Led krāsa nezinu - padomāšu - ir sarkana,, balta un zaļa krājumos  ::

----------


## ansius

šaurās nav neko labāk - kā likums nosēdīsies un būs tieši pret tevi...  ::  nez, man kaut kā tomēr neona lampas vai kvēlspuldzes šajā jomā piedur (laikam ka tomēr lampu iespaida dēļ). klasikā pilota lampa vecajā lampu aparātā  ::  vienīgi, kas patīk led variantā vairāku krāsu iespējamība - īpaši on/stendby/off indikācijai.

----------


## RudeWolf

Es plānoju tieši tāpēc likt iekšā amber krāsas ledus (siltākai skaņai, hehe) kā atsevišķus indikatorus baroklim un stipreklim. Biju apdomājis arī kvēlspuldzes, bet tās diezgan daudz ēd strāvu un ir daudz īsmūžīgākas, un trauslākas.

----------


## Zigis

> un ir daudz īsmūžīgākas, un trauslākas.


 Vajag kā senie japoškas, viss aparāts uz parasta barokļa, lampiņām īpašs sprieguma regulātors, sīkākas detaļas pie Torņa :: 
Vēl var lampiņas barot ar konstantu strāvu, nedaudz zem nomināla, ilgmūžība būs garantēta, plus "silts" tonis.

----------


## JDat

... un vēl soft start lampiņai...

----------


## RudeWolf

Izklausās pēc Luxman.

----------


## tornislv

uzminēji...

----------

